# WWII Rangers



## JojoB375 (Mar 26, 2007)

I, along with many other modern era Rangers had the honor this week end of attending the Annual WWII Rangers reunion.  It was truly a moving experience, to be in the presence of these men much less for them to treat us like brothers.  I was humbled to listen to their tales, and see the joy and pride in their eyes as they talked to Rangers from my generation to gent’s that just got out.  These men truly are my heroes.   Check out this web site http://www.rangerfamily.org and if you are a Ranger, go to one of their reunions.  They will welcome you with open arms and remind you of the importance of their legacy.  We are that legacy.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 26, 2007)

Saw some of the pictures, really incredible and gave me...a mere civvie...chills looking upon such greatness.  Glad you were able to meet some of your forefathers and brothers.


----------



## Looon (Mar 26, 2007)

Those men are Gods in my eyes!!:cool:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 26, 2007)

Awesome post


----------



## EATIII (Mar 26, 2007)

RLTW, Enough said!


----------



## Roycroft201 (Mar 28, 2007)

When clicking on the link: http://www.rangerfamily.org 
it states that it is created by the proud sons and daughters of the Rangers.

Those of you who have children, or will have them in the future, have given your children a gift that no amount of money could ever buy when they are able to say, " My Dad is a United States Army Ranger". 

Beautiful photos on that site.....

Well done, Rangers.


----------

